# Are there any furry conventions near or in ohio, coming up?



## jordynsemail (May 28, 2016)

i've never been to a con before and would like to go to one soon


----------



## Cyco-Dude (May 29, 2016)

yes, there are several in the area that might be pretty close depending on where in ohio you live.

these first two have already come and gone for this year, but i'll list them anyway so you know about them: motor city fur con outside of detroit and anthrohio (formerly morphicon) in columbus.

coming june 30th - july 3rd, we have the big one, anthrocon, in pittsburgh. if you only went to one, i hear this is the one to go to. looks like a pain in the butt to drive to though...i know i'd get lost trying to navigate downtown! lol!

after that from august 26th to august 28th, you have indy fur con in indianapolis. super-easy drive; hotel is right off the highway exit.

next up october 7th - 9th, we have another in our back yard: fur reality in cincinnatti. not too bad of a drive assuming no accidents (and you aren't trying to drive through cincy during rush hour); hotel is right off the highway again.

finally, there's another big con december 1st - 4th: midwest furfest in the chicago area. if you've ever been to chicago...yeah. another pain in the butt drive lol.

anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

California and in okc.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 29, 2016)

Daven said:


> California and in okc


huh? this thread pertains to "conventions near or in ohio". if you're asking about conventions in or near other states, you should start a new thread.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Next May (Memorial Day Weekend, in fact) is AnthrOhio (hosted at the Holiday Inn in Worthington)

I MIGHT be attending Fur Reality, seeing how the theme is basically Gravity Falls (which I consider to be one of the best Disney animated tv series in recent memory)


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Next May (Memorial Day Weekend, in fact) is AnthrOhio (hosted at the Holiday Inn in Worthington)
> 
> I MIGHT be attending Fur Reality, seeing how the theme is basically Gravity Falls (which I consider to be one of the best Disney animated tv series in recent memory)



I hope ya get to go! I still need to watch Gravity Falls. I'm a huge fan of Kristen Schaal, and hear she does voice acting on this.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jul 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> I hope ya get to go! I still need to watch Gravity Falls. I'm a huge fan of Kristen Schaal, and hear she does voice acting on this.


Yep, she voiced Mabel Pines.

Meanwhile, Jason Ritter (son of the late John Ritter) voiced Dipper Pines


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 26, 2016)

i missed anthrohio this year (sick, bah!), will def try to make it next year, as well as fur reality in cincy this year.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 8, 2016)

*Motor City Furry Convention*, 7-9 April 2017. Theme: *Cartoons of The 1990s*.
At the Sheraton of Novi, MI.


----------

